# هل تنصحوني بدراس



## muhannad2 (19 مايو 2006)

*هل تنصحوني بدراسة هندسة الطيران ؟*

مرحبا اخواني

انا تخرجت السنه الماضيه من الثانوية العامه بشهادة ( هندسة ميكانيكيه ) وحاصل على امتياز

ودرست العمل على الماكينات وغيرها

ولكن الان ادرس في كلية التقنيه العليا بالامارات ( سنه تأسيسية )

ويوجد تخصص هندسة الطيران

وانا اريد ان اجعل لي مستقبل واحب ان يكون خلف اسمي مهندس

وانا لا اخفي عليكم انني اخاف ان ادخل هندسة الطيران رغم حبي ان ادرس هندسة الطيران

رغم تشجيع اهلي بدخولي لهذا التخصص

لكنني اخشى ان تكون صعبه واخشى انني اكون الوحيد الذي لايفهم شي بهذا التخصص

لا اريد تكلمة دراسة الهندسة الميكانيكيه لانني لا اريدها

احب ان اكون مهندس طيران

فا ماذا تعرفون عن دراسة هندسة الطيران

هل هي صعبه جدا جدا

رغم انني لو اخترت هندسة كيميائيه سوف اكون مبسوط وعادي لانني لا اخشى الكيمياء رغم صعوبته

فا انا اقول لنفسي 

لايوجد بهذه الحياة شي اسمه صعب 

ولكن مارايكم

وانا خائف

اريد ان ادرس هندسة الطيران :80: واريد ان احصل على بكالريوس هندسة الطيران

رغم الكليه لديها شهادة دبلوم عالي هندسة الطيران ( فقط ) واذا اردت ان اكمل دراستي يوجد بعثات تقدمها الكليه

فا ماذا تنصحوني

وللعلم شهادة الكليه قويه جدا


اريد نصيحتكم

وجزاكم الله الف خير​


----------



## muhannad2 (19 مايو 2006)

مرحبا يامهندسين العرب

تفاجئت بعدم الرد على موضوعي

جزاكم الله الف خير

اتمنى الرد باقرب وقت ممكن


----------



## muhannad2 (19 مايو 2006)

مرحبا

ممكن تردون عل سؤالي البسيط

وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## Ba-Magbarah (19 مايو 2006)

نعم أخوي مهند ، إذا كانت لديك الرغبة في دراسة هندسة الطيران فتستطيع ذلك طالما لديك المقدرة وأنت على فكرة مؤهل لدراسة هندسة الطيران لأن هناك علاقة قوية جداً بين الهندسة الميكانيكية والطيران فكلاهما مرتبطين مع بعضهما البعض ، فالطالب الذي درس الهندسة الميكانيكة لايجد صعوبة بالغة في دراسة تخصص هندسة الطيران بعكس الطالب الجديد المقبل على هذا التخصص. واذا شعرت أنك قوي في الهندسة الميكانيكة فبادر دراسةهندسة الطيران وصدقني ما بتلقى صعوبة ما دمت أنت واثق من نفسك ، استخير لله وتوكل على الله ثم أجتهادك وتنال جزاءك إن شاء الله.


----------



## مغرور (20 مايو 2006)

اكيد يا اخوي يا مهند 

انا اول واحد انصحك بالمجال 

المجال جدا رائع غني ووافر المعلومات يتوجب عليك قبل دخوله الالمام بشكل متوسط باللغه الانجليزيه حيث ستعني لك الكثير فيه او على الغالب الكل 

لكن بصفة عامه بمجرد دخولك لو احببته واوليته قليل من الاهتمام راح تلاقيه انه جدا ممتع وبسيط وذو مستقبل فعلا زاهر ولك ان تستعلم عن ذلك بالنقص الذي يشهده هذا المجال خصوصا في الهندسه وحاجات المطارات اضف الى ذلك كونك من اهل الامارات ومشاريع الامارات خلال الخمس سنوات القادمه الى العشر لو حللتها راح تلاقي جواب جدا شافي 

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## muhannad2 (21 مايو 2006)

مشكوووووورين حبايبي 

ماقصرتو والله

شجعتوني كثييييييييير ورجعتو لي الامل

انا اريد ان اكون مهندس طيران من غير كلام

هذا حلمي 

وانا كنت اخذ درجات الامتياز في الهندسه الميكانيكيه

والحمد لله

واتمنى انني اتفوق بهذا المجال ايضا

والله يجزيكم الف خير يارب

ويطول بعمركم

ماقصرتو والله تحياتي لكم


----------



## Tripoli (21 مايو 2006)

الى الاخ العزيز مهند:
انصحك بهذا المجال فى حالة كنت تحب الطيران لان هذا التخصص مختلف عن باقى التخصصات من وجهة نظري, لو لم تعشق الطيران لن يكون فى امكانك ان تتميز فمهندس الطيران هو مصمم و ليس مهندس صيانة, و مع ذلك بدورة بسيطة تستطيع ان تحول شهادتك الى مهندس صيانة و بالتالى ستكون اكثر تميزا من مهندسي الصيانة بالخلفية العلمية التى ستكتسبها من دراستك بل هناك ما هو اكثر من ذلك من الممكن ان تكون طيارا كذلك و لن تكون عندك اى صعوبة فى دراسة مناهج الطيارين و سوف تتميز هذه المعلومات عن خبرة لاننى بعد التخرج عملت كمهندس صيانة و طيار و الان احمل ماجستر فى هندسة الطيران , و لكن اكرر لك اذا كنت تحب هذا المجال فلا تتردد و عندك الكثير من الخيارات لاحقا وفقك الله الى كل ما يحب ويرضى و اذا عجزت عن اتخاذ القرار فاستخر الله و ستجد الاجابة باذن الله.
و السلام عليكم


----------



## dash 8 (21 مايو 2006)

وانا كنت اخذ درجات الامتياز في الهندسه الميكانيكيه
مهند لديك مستقبل ان شاء الله باهر واوافق الاخ فانت تملك الخبره فالهندسه المكانيكيه وسوف تلاحظ ذلك اثناء بدايه دراستك وسوف تكون الاجدر فحافظ على ذلك اتمنى لك التوفيق من كل قلبي 
لاتنسى صلاه الاستخاره


----------



## muhannad2 (22 مايو 2006)

مشكووووورين حبايبي

على كل شي 

والله ماقصرتو

فلا اخفي عليكم ان حلمي ادخل هذا التخصص 

واتمنى من كل قلبي ان ادرس هذا التخصص وان انجح فيه واتخرج بامتياز 

ادعو لي

واتمنى من الله يحقق حلمي

فاتخيلوا ان لم ادرس هذا التخصص ستضيع أمالي في الدراسه ولاتوجد اي تخصصات تستهويني

ادعو لي

وان شاء الله اذا احتجت مساعده منكم يامهندسين العرب

اعرف انكم ماراح تقصروا معاي

وخصوصة في هذا التخصص

تحياتي لكم

والله يجزيكم الف خير على هذا التشجيع


----------



## مهندس طيار (24 مايو 2006)

بالمناسبه يا مهند 
في مصر عند التخرج من هندسة الطيران 
يكتب لك في المهندس مهندس ميكانيكا قسم طيران ( حتي تصدر إجازة مهندس طيران ) 
وذلك لان هندسة الطيران فرع من ميكانيكا 
الاسم الاساسي لهدنسة طيران 
هندسة ميكانيكا الطائرات


----------



## مهندس طيار (24 مايو 2006)

أرجوا المعزره أقصد يكتب في كارنيه النقابه مهندس ميكانيكا قسم طيران ( حتي تصدر إجازة مهندس طيران ) 

ولذلك لن يكون صعب نهائي اذا درست هندسة الطيران بل بالعكس باذن الله سوف تكون متقنها ومبدع فيها لانك تتميز بوجود خلفيه علميه من دراستك للميكانيكا 
وحقيقي المستقبل بيد الله 
لاكن مستقبلك في الامارات باذن الله فوق الممتاز لان ببساطه افضل شركة طيران في العالم هيه الاماراتيه 
عايز ايه اكتر من كده ؟ 
يعم دوس و توكل علي الله وقدم في هندسة طيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## muhannad2 (24 مايو 2006)

اخوي الغالي مهندس طيار

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور يالغالي على كلام قلته والتشجيع الحلوووووووووو

واتمنى اني ادخل هالتخصص لاني مثل ماقلت حلمي ينكتب خلف اسمي مهندس طيران : مهند

وان شاء الله حلمي يتحقق 

ومثل ماقلت يالغالي راح ادوس واتوكل على الله

واتمنى يارب اتوفق في هالتخصص

وطبعا اي شي راح احتاجه بالدراه راح اسألكم يامهندسين الرائعين vbmenu_register("postmenu_121020", true);


----------



## أحمد الطيار (31 مايو 2006)

*أحمد الطيار*

أخوي مهند أنا انصحك بقوة أن تتخصص هندسة طيران أنا مثلك عندي دبلوم ميكانيكة مركبات من المعهد الثانوي الصناعي ودخلة الكليه التقنية تخصص أنظمة هيدروليكية ونيوماتية وناوي إنشاء الله بعد التخرج إن أدرس هندسة طيران في أمريكا
 بس على فكرة أنا من السعودية  وأتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## لؤى عبد الرحمن (31 مايو 2006)

توكل على الله وماتفكرش فى صعوبه المواد اللى هيدخل المجال ده فى بلدكم مش احسن منك


----------



## مهندس طيار (1 يونيو 2006)

[frame="13 70"]ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله 
ولكل مجتهد نصيب [/frame]


----------



## muhannad2 (6 يونيو 2006)

مشكووورين

اليوم زرت الورشات وكل
شي

خلاص بتوكل على الله
وان شاء الله اتوفق
والمشرف تبع الهندسه الطيران احبني كثيرا

وان شاء الله اتوفيق

مشكووورين على النصائح

تحياتي لكم


----------



## مهندس طيار (6 يونيو 2006)

وفقك الله في مستقبلك والحمد لله انك مطمئن الان واتخذت الخطوه الصحيحه 
نتمني ان نراك بعد التخرج مهندس عظيم من مهندسين ذلك القسم الغني بفطاحل العلم 
وطبعا العظمه لله واحده 
بالتوفيق اخي


----------



## اسلام السيد شلبى (7 يونيو 2006)

انا مثلك يا مهند فى السنه الاعدادية واتمنى دخول هذا المجال لانه مختلف ومبدئى فى الحياه هو ((([grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"]كن [/grade][grade="00bfff 4169e1 Dc143c"]مختلف كن انت[/grade])))) على فكرة انا مصرى


----------



## muhannad2 (14 يونيو 2006)

مشكووورين حبايبي

الله يوفقكم يارب

مشكووورين


----------

